# Freebsd under games server (Linux Compat)



## bryn1u (Apr 4, 2010)

Is that good idea to use FreeBSD as games server os ? Of course i will need linux_crap_compat. I heard that server was crashing with linux_compat ( i mean unstable) and needed manually restart is it true ? Someone does have any experience ? How can i get more performance ?


----------



## jailed (Apr 4, 2010)

Which game?


----------



## psycho (Apr 4, 2010)

I think these two letters: LC , at the end of topic name are synonims for some game...
bryn1u can you tell us what is that game? We are not all hardcore gamers :e


----------



## bryn1u (Apr 4, 2010)

Och, sorry. Writing LC i mean Linux Compat. These game is one of most popular Counter Strike 1.6.


----------



## gcooper@ (Apr 5, 2010)

Counterstrike doesn't require Linux compatibility; it requires Wine [on FreeBSD] to function.

You're probably looking at the steam server...


----------



## bryn1u (Apr 5, 2010)

Of course. I wrote "under games server". I want to create steam server Counter Strike not clinet. Soo why someone moved my post to desktop usage -> multimedia ? It doesnt sense. I dont want it get on my PC and play for fun or something like that. On the server will be a few servers of counter strike 1.6 + apache + panel itd.


----------

